# No cam gear cover...Road car?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What's peoples thoughts on not running a cam get cover on a mostly road car?

And if you think it is OK without one, Do you still run the lower part of the pulley cover?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What's *your* thoughts on not running a cam get cover on a mostly road car?

And why..


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Its only there to annoy the mechanic changing the timing belt.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What's *your* thoughts on not running a cam get cover on a mostly road car?
> 
> And why..


....And we're both speaking English...:chuckle:

I meant to say Cam "Gear" Cover.

Reason I ask is I have a set of the old R31 Cam Covers as they are lower profile (Hoping to get away from having to trim the bonnet frame for the RB30) and they breathe better.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

...just one little stone etc , and there will be tears , don't do it mate.

Lee.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Chris you have R31 Cam covers!!!!! Phwoar!!!!
Im guessing as long as your running a front grill on the 32 nothing too big should threaten your cam belt?
Maybe fit some extra mesh protection behind the grill?

bob


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Doesn't it take like 1 mintute to removed that cam gear cover?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Mook said:


> Doesn't it take like 1 mintute to removed that cam gear cover?


It's more about the space, I will have an RB30


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

im pretty sure marking the CAS properly would take more than a minute!
(p.s. mook you been drinkin or not so hot on the old spellin?)

bob


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ipohen


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Run the rb20 gear cover and backplate with the r31 cam covers
Is that what you want to know ?
They might not match up with the lower cam belt cover, as the block is taller...

I think thats correct.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I just want to run it without a back plate and cover....What I wanted to know is how much of an issue is it without a cover


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

well I personally wouldn't -as has been pointed out, one small stone and she's all over rover. And it always amazes me where those little ****ers get to.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Without a doubt can, and the likelyhood of a stone dropping into it is a billion to 1
Theres plenty of cars running open timing belts covers...
See if you can get a small piece tig'd onto the cover at 90° to the cover to blank the opening ....
Andy's car has never had a cam gear cover as far as I know, never had any issues...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

If you ran an undertray of decent size, that would eliminate the only point of entry for any possible pebbles etc, ie. front on is blocked by FMIC & rad.

I hope running the rb20 rocker covers eliminates the extra height issue of the 3L... and I love the look of them


----------



## Cactussed (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a tooth skip on the exhaust cam of my 355 once. Tiny stone managed to slip inside the timing covers as I'd left off a small backing plate. Resulted in me having to remove and strip down the engine to check both heads and all 40 valves. Painstaking and (if I'd had to pay someone) a very expensive job. 

Leaving the cover off the engine is asking for trouble. You might be lucky and never have anything go wrong, but given the RB26 is an interference design, having the belt slip and potentially damage pistons, valves, crank and whatever else makes contact isn't something I'd car to risk for the sake of 5 bolts.

Just my 2c.


----------

